# ID this scolopendra!



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

This is a VERY tiny scolopendra I've been culturing for a while... it got in one of my viv via some plants or wood...
I think it is scavenging wood but I am not sure, anyway I always found it on wood before starting culturing them in this... mud
In one of the picture, you can see a hydroball to give you a rough estimate of how big it is.
It look a lot like a scolopendra with the numerous legs, is white or tan and frogs LOVE these... no ill effect until then, one of my friend been feeding those to auratus and azureus when out of FF.
Thank you!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you sure it is a centipede? The legs look tiny and close to the body for any of the centipedes.. compare it to pictures of Nannarrup hoffmani 

Ed


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

well at first I thought it was scolopendra since I didn't see any adult form so I thought it was no larvae.. but yeah after a closer look, they might not be scolopendra... what are they? maybe they morph into some type of flies I don't even notice?
i don't think they're nannarup altho there is not much info about these guys... but mine don't look as long
I wish I still had that microscope toy


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Also, just because its a centipede doesnt mean its a Scolopendra. Those little critters have none of the defining characteristics of the genus at all. Just because one is called Scolopendra doesnt mean they are all in the same genus. If they are centipedes, they might not even be in the same family as scolopendra


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

I get these from time to time in my vivaria too and I believe they are centipedes as well. I doubt they are Scolopendra sp though...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

FwoGiZ said:


> i don't think they're nannarup altho there is not much info about these guys... but mine don't look as long
> I wish I still had that microscope toy


I think N. hoffmani is the smallest known centipede. You need to get them enlarged so the head structure can be more closely examined to rule out micromillipedes and micro-velvet worms, since if it is a centipede is probably an unknown species. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ashb said:


> I get these from time to time in my vivaria too and I believe they are centipedes as well. I doubt they are Scolopendra sp though...


The reason I questioned it is because if I remember correctly they are smaller than the smallest known centipede....


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Those are not a Chilopoda. They look like Diplopoda. If the have two pair of legs per segment then they are millipedes.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't really have much knowledge about these bugs but I can make the difference between scolopendra and milliped... didn't really thought of centiped but they really might be that!
I can't take a closer pic... that is the best I got out of my cheap cam!!
I will try to take a closer look and give better explanation...
all this really got me intrigued, please stay tuned, I really hope we can ID these with everyone's knowledge.! Else maybe I am gonna be rich for finding a new specie?!! 
Jk;P


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

In the first pic it looks like there is a side view and the legs are two pai/segment, so they are millipedes. Another easy way to tell- are they fast or slow? I know that is subjective, but millipedes tend to be far slower than centipedes.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I would say they're VERY slow.. so slow that you won't notice them because of movement much (like you would for springtails for say!)
they definately move faster than isopod tho
Now if they are millipeds, what specie? is this good? what do these guys need if I want to keep culturing them! Are they good frog food? frogs go crazy for those...


----------

